# Barn space



## HankTheTank (Jun 12, 2012)

How much barn space does a full size goat need? I have a converted chicken coop, so it's all one space, no stalls or anything. My goats only sleep in the barn, pretty much, so they're not spending all their time there. I'm not sure of the dimensions, but it's not huge, maybe 10x10 give or take a couple feet. I have three mini goats, and they seem to be quite comfortable in it. Would adding a full size be pushing it a little? They also have a plastic Fisher Price house, but since they took the roof off the other day I don't imagine it does much by way of shelter.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

Check out this post...
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19300

Hope this will help.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Cricket (Jun 13, 2012)

Sometimes I think it's more about attitude than space!  My 10x10 horse box now holds 1 500lb heifer, 1 600lb steer, and a very large horse--their choice when they go in.  There's been times when the same space is not big enough for more than one at a time 'cause they didn't like each other.  The heifer and the steer like to lay facing each other and the horse has her back legs right in between them.  So every time she swishes her tail at flies, they get a free face swish.  And they say cows are dumb!


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think it's more about attitude than space!  My 10x10 horse box now holds 1 500lb heifer, 1 600lb steer, and a very large horse--their choice when they go in.  There's been times when the same space is not big enough for more than one at a time 'cause they didn't like each other.  The heifer and the steer like to lay facing each other and the horse has her back legs right in between them.  So every time she swishes her tail at flies, they get a free face swish.  And they say cows are dumb!


Now, that's what I like to see. I have a 10x10 and right now just two 50 lbs baby boers. I already thnk we'll need something bigger. They get along great and sleeps together but I just thought when they are 200lbs, they'd need more room. I can't imagine all three of you big guys together...but yes, it is all in the attitude. They seems to not mind one another at all.


----------



## feed grass (Jun 13, 2012)

considering that a 4x4 area is big enough for a normal sized kidding pen-- with a newborn and it's mother---  10x10 is plenty big for 3 mini goats...


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 13, 2012)

I know my barn is big enough for what I have, I was just wondering if I had enough space to add a full size doe as well.


----------



## feed grass (Jun 13, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I know my barn is big enough for what I have, I was just wondering if I had enough space to add a full size doe as well.


simple answer... yes...

consider a 4x4 pen- to be 16 sq ft.  consider your 10x10 barn to be 100 sq ft... big difference, and plenty of room to spare...


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------

